# Should a novice rider buy a green horse?



## HollyB66 (8 November 2009)

Did any of you buy a young partially schooled horse when you were fairly novice yourself and go on to learn successfully together?

I've been riding for a year and am going to view a horse that is 5 years old. He is good out hacking but still learning in the school. I have always planned to have lessons on my own horse, once I find one, as well as continuing at my riding school on their horses.

Is this a good/bad idea?

Grateful for all views/experiences - you've given me good ideas in the past.

Thanks everyone, Holly B


----------



## FeatherPower (8 November 2009)

I wouldn't - you could end up scaring yourself and put yourself back to where you were a year ago. Also if you do not have the experience to deal with 'green issues' then you may add problems rather than remove them. 

I have gone from a 27 year old to an 8 year old and he is certainly not green but at times I feel like a beginner again!


----------



## Thistle (8 November 2009)

Absolutely not, one of you needs experience to be able to teach the other.


----------



## Eventer96 (8 November 2009)

Wouldn't be the best idea IMHO I think it would be wise for either yourself or the horse to have experience, this way you won't end up scaring yourself.


----------



## Carsmore (8 November 2009)

Definately not. a recipe for disaster. sorry


----------



## hadfos (8 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Absolutely not, one of you needs experience to be able to teach the other. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Echo above,a young horse will not help you as they will be looking to you for guidance.
Why not buy something more 10yrs upwards that you can have lessons on,you need to improve and a horse that has been there and done that will be more beneficial than a baby that could knock your confidence unintentionally no end!


----------



## Squeak (8 November 2009)

I did it!! but I got a lot of help from people on the yard and I dont regret it at all because in the end I had a horse that I had schooled and 'grown up' with, but yes it was hard work and although I don't wish that I had done it differently I do think that it was maybe a little foolhardy.

When you say novicey though, how novicey?


----------



## lilym (8 November 2009)

It really depends on the individual horse and rider. If it was a novice rider with lots of backup, help on hand and enthusiasim to learn, then it can be a very successful partnership. You can't just say that novice riders shouldn't buy a green horse, I am a novice and could only afford an unbroken horse, but we are getting there!! But his temprement is lovley.....


----------



## Persephone (8 November 2009)

There is a saying

Green on Green = Black and Blue!


----------



## AlexC (8 November 2009)

i got holly wen i had been riding a year and she had just turned 5, she is 11 nw and im 16 shes my sis pony nw and has brought her on so much nw chloe is nw 10 and is jumping 3ft on her, and we did great, shes the best pony,and every1 loves her, i think it depends on the horse to be honest, if u got 1 like holly then yes but if its a bif daft warmblood defo not.


----------



## HollyB66 (8 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
When you say novicey though, how novicey? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have learnt to walk, trot and canter with the riding school. out on my friend's horse have sat through a few bucks and a 'bolt/gallop' - it was a bit of a laugh (I did ride when I was a kid) but I am not keen to have a horse that habitually bucks or spooks off.

I value all your comments - not looking like such a good idea so far.

Holly B


----------



## HollyB66 (8 November 2009)

Lots of support at the yard and from my horsey friend.

He is an irish sports horse, 15H. Haven't met him yet but he has kind eyes in the photos. The last ISH I met (that was the really thin one) also had kind eyes and he did have a lovely temperament.

Holly B


----------



## hadfos (8 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
When you say novicey though, how novicey? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have learnt to walk, trot and canter with the riding school. out on my friend's horse have sat through a few bucks and a 'bolt/gallop' - it was a bit of a laugh (I did ride when I was a kid) but I am not keen to have a horse that habitually bucks or spooks off.

I value all your comments - not looking like such a good idea so far.

Holly B 

[/ QUOTE ]
You need to buy something you can have some fun on 
	
	
		
		
	


	




a 5 yr old will take alot of work and will try you at comps etc,if you want to go out and do a bit of all round stuff then buy something older that will look after you and build your confidence 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Even at 12/13 you will bth have yrs and yrs of pleasure to look forward to,get your experience then move onto the youngster project 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Enjoy getting back into riding and remembering what it all about,the challenges of a baby can come later


----------



## Foxford (8 November 2009)

My first pony was a rising 5yo mare, and we had a lot of fun together. Probably because I was stupidly confident at the time and had regular lessons. My second horse (after a few loans in between) was a 20 month old gelding. I have now broken him in myself and am absolutely loving it! You can do it, provided you are confident and have plenty of backup and support. You will know when you try him if he's for you or not. Good luck!


----------



## saddlesore (8 November 2009)

I have to say no. I've been riding for 23 yrs and had horses for 17years including youngsters but current 5yo has thrown WAY more questions at me than I have answers for and as a result I have been injured and am now struggling with my confidence  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I really wouldn't even think about it until you have owned horses for a few years. Get something older


----------



## Starbucks (8 November 2009)

I think it would depend on horse to an extent but if you are still novicey enough so say you've learned to walk, trot and canter then I think you would be better off with something more experienced.


----------



## Fii (8 November 2009)

I have to say that having lernt the basics of riding, is a whole different ballgame to owning your own horse , which in itself will be a steep learning curve and possibly very scary ,throwing a young green horse into the mix could be a recipe for trouble. I would look for something older, it can be stressful anough looking after a horse for the first time without adding the stress of a young horse as well. I hope you find something you will enjoy , good luck.


----------



## GTs (9 November 2009)

I always look for a safe, easy, healthy horse - having ridden since before Christ I have no problem with youngstock and I have ridden some great young horses who I would happily let novices ride - the problem really is a novice doesn't have the experience to bring them a long and then it becomes difficult and often the horse gets ruined.


----------



## Patches (9 November 2009)

We bought a rising five year old for my then 9 year old daughter. (Unseen too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

We had lots of ups and downs....she fell of numerous times, refused to get back on for a while etc etc.

However, having now come out of it the other side she is a far better rider and has actually enjoyed the journey. We'll be selling him next year and she's already asked for a youngster again.

I think we might go 12 months older as Oliver was really little more than just backed when we had him, but she's prepared for the work involved.

Lots of lessons, instructor getting on too, worked wonders for Oliver and Hannah. 

He's going to be a super pony for his next jockey. Just a shame children have to grow really.


----------



## gnubee (9 November 2009)

No. There are always going to be people who get lucky with it, but as a general rule, riding isn't an activity you and your horse should be learning together. Even if the horse appears lovely and calm now, that is going to be mainly down to professional and consistnent handling by its current owners. You can't guarantee it will stay that way as a young horse having to cope with novicey mistakes.
In the (pretty likely) situation where the horse realises it can take advantage or loses its confidence, you then end up in a situation where you are paying for lessons on riding school horses to get the riding you want, whilst paying someone else to do 90% of the work on your horse because you lack the experience to sort its problems yourself. Basically you will be doing the majority of your riding in  school like now, but with the added expense of paying for a horse.

Even the best riding schools with the most difficult horses leave you short of one really important experience:
the impact all your faults will have long term on a horse only ridden by you.
With an older, experienced horse, where the good habits are well established, regular lessons with a good instructor should help you catch these and fix them. If you have a youngster however, the horse doesn't have the firm grounding in good habits to fall back on. 
The only situation where it might be sensible for a novice rider getting a green horse is if there was a pre-existing relationship where they loved the horse and knew it was exactly what they wanted. In that case, if the support was there and they had the funds to send it for professional schooling if necessary, then it might not be a terrible idea.
I can't really imagine why a novice would go out looking for a green horse though.
In your position, I would look for an early teenage horse with no big quirks. Whatever extra you will have to pay for the been there done that horse with capability to perform in your chosen field is almost certainly going to be a saving on training fees in the long run.


----------



## MissJael (9 November 2009)

My first horse, or pony I should say as he was 13.2hhm had just turned 5 when I got him, and I was 10.
I kept him at home and had no backup as such, I was just very lucky that he was a sensible cob that looked after me superbly until I outgrew him.
I had been riding since I was 4 or 5 though, and I think at that age you are fearless.
Buying a green horse depends on both horse and rider, you can strike it lucky or it could go horribly wrong. If it were me now, I'd be looking for something a bit older with more mileage, one bad experience on a young horse could shatter your confidence and it would be hard to get it back on a green, young horse.


----------



## indiat (9 November 2009)

If you have only been riding for a year, then buy a horse that has been there done that and got the tshirt - as some else pointed out, owning your own horse is a huge learning curve and you want some thing that will just roll its eyes and be paitient while you fumble about in the beginning, rather than a insecure baby that will go to pieces. It will ruin both of you. My first horse was 15 when I got her and she has been a great teacher. At 23, she is now teaching my young children - she's calm enough to put a toddler on, and beleive you me, a horse like that is worth its weight in gold. That's why they come with a bigger price tag than a baby but how big a price do you put on your confidence and personal safety. Plus, you want to be having fun right? A five year old is going to be a lot of hard work that I don't think a rider of only one year is going to handle very well.


----------



## JenTaz (9 November 2009)

this is the way ive always done things my first pony when i was five was just broken and ever since its been like that when i bought taz i had had a break from riding and people thought i was nuts buying a 4 yr old who hardly done anything if its any help to you i bought my wee sister a pony a few months ago 4 year old welsh pony as green as grass and my wee sister was four at the time 

go for it


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (9 November 2009)

I did it.
I would not say i haven't had days when i have regretted it like hell but i wouldn't change Hovis for the world.
Was it a smart move? Probably not.  If I were to be able to go back and do anything different would I?  No.
The flip to that is if I'm honest do i think i would be further on now if I'd had an older horse - yes.


----------



## pixyandsweep (9 November 2009)

It depends, you can't put age on everything... For example there are a few 4 year olds who are absolute saints and I'd rather own that than a 10 year old who is still as green or has a temperment which is much to be desired.

I bought my chap as a 2 year old at the time, I wouldnt say I was a novice but I now own a 17.3hh 4 year old who is such a star. It's us who has to lead the nappy 19year old out of the yard and past any scarey monsters living in hedges, haha

You can't base it all on age, it means little in my opinion....


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 November 2009)

I did.  Bought a stunning tb 5yo.

Sold him 2 months later as I had totally overfaced myself and made over a 2k loss.

Now I have a very sturdy, soild 13yo who could jump the arse end off the flashy baby tb and through it all he keeps me safe and I learn from him!

Bliss.

So no, I wouldn't bother, too much scope for failiure.


----------



## Berkeley (9 November 2009)

I had a 10 year break from riding and then bought an ex-racer; I fell in love with the moment I saw her and I still have her now 3 years on. Problem is she really knocked my confidence because she was so green and I was rubbish at riding. I found it very difficult to learn and develop on her. I just didn't have the knowledge to bring her on nor did she have the inclination at 18 years old! I think if you can help it buy something that isn't so temperamental - if you are buying a youngster you have the added problem of them being completely unpredictable. Saying that, I have recently retired my ex-racer and bought an unbacked youngster - I never learn!


----------



## spike123 (9 November 2009)

a rider who has only been riding for a year will definitely not be capable of bringing on a 5yr old without proper help which will come at a price.If you want a horse that you can go out and have fun with then buy something older.As said Green and green = black and blue.Also remember a quiet 5yr old is often a nightmare 6yr old especially so in the slower to mature breeds and cobs.


----------



## Aoibhin (9 November 2009)

my novice husband has learnt to ride on a rather hot headded opinionated welsh cob, full up 15.3 aged 4 &amp; a half. 
not hugly through choice, i was pregnant &amp; owner is disabled &amp; unable to ride anymore, we had some hairy moments dont get me wrong but the bond between them now is fantastic (fly hawks from him,full medieval armour on him, fight off him) this winter we are hoping to start shooting off him &amp; tentpegging/quintain games.
as long as you have lots of good experienced support, lots of confidence in yourself &amp; are willing to accept setbacks, it can be done without harming you or the horse.
the learning curve





see

and now (im the ground lady, just in case Ra paniced)





 not bad for a just turned 5yo youngster really, unfazed by the crowds clapping, camera flashes or the pa system (not so sure about the flamingos though)


----------



## The_snoopster (9 November 2009)

I am an experienced rider but have always suffered with a confidence issue, it,s very easy to lose your confidence but so hard to get it back.
If this horse is going to be your first then a green baby is not the best choice for you, go out and find yourself a confidence giver who is good to do in everyway.
You then will learn so much more and have fun which your first horse which is what you want, then you will have the tools to then go for a more challenging horse. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## itsmyparty (9 November 2009)

Novice lady on our yard bought a 5 yr old (having been advised to get one at least 10 years old) and although he is an absolute star, steady-Eddy type she has scared herself stupid and will no longer hack out and barely rides even in the school now. She has totally lost her confidence. The problem was that she hadn't ridden anything other than riding school horses who just "follow my leader" on hacks. Her boy literally goes wherever he fancies and without leadership and guidance from her gets scared when he comes across something new. He doesn't do anything silly but will spook and run on a bit. She doesn't have the experience to know how to deal with it. I'm not saying you are anything like as inexperienced as her but I would steer clear of a youngster.


----------



## saskia295 (9 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Even if the horse appears lovely and calm now, that is going to be mainly down to professional and consistnent handling by its current owners. You can't guarantee it will stay that way as a young horse having to cope with novicey mistakes.

[/ QUOTE ]

I absolutely agree. I've seen it time and again... The horse is generally ok at 4 and 5 when it is weak and doesn't really know much, but by 6, they are stronger, fitter and WILL take advantage of your weaknesses... You lose confidence... don't ride it... it gets worse... end result... rider no longer wants to ride and has no confidence and has (largely) learnt nothing. Horse has not had a decent education and has learnt it can get away with anything and is normally pretty wrecked for someone to then start again later on.

I'm not saying this is the case EVERY time, but I've seen it happen enough to know it isn't rare!!

Look for something older that has seen it done it and is wearing that t shirt!


----------



## palomino_pony (9 November 2009)

Had a 4 year old pony when I was a kid. I'd ridden for a good few years then and ridden buckers etc. He had kind eyes.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




It doesn't tell you jack sh*t! (sorry)Turned out to be very green, very nappy and a rearer. I wasn't a good experience. In hindsight we should have stuck with an older pony. 


So no...please don't do it. its ok to say you can sit bucks, bolts etc but these souns like they have been one off incidents. If you have to look after the horse day in day out and are constantly ending up on the floor your confidence takes a huge knock and takes years to get back. Been there ...done that....please listen to peoples advice!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (9 November 2009)

It 100% depends on the horse. I was looking for a confidence giving pony when I lost all my confidence on a nappy (older!) pony when I was 10. The pony I bought was a 14.2hh 4 year old. We called him "steady Eddie". He really was a saint, and although we were both inexperienced he got me to where I am today. We worked together and he built my confidence up. I think he was one in a million though.


----------



## Kat (9 November 2009)

If you've only been having lessons for a year that is VERY novicey. 

Even if it feels like you have learnt a lot, there is still so much to learn. 

It is very difficult to learn how to ride a new movement on a horse that doesn't know how to do it. The easiest way to learn is on an experienced horse, and then to teach a youngster when you are already established. 

No matter how good the youngster is you are likely to have problems, they often have a horrid bolshy teenage phase at five or six and as a novice you are unlikely to be able to deal with this appropriately and consistently. 

With just a years worth of lessons I wouldn't consider buying anything except more lessons to be honest. Maybe look for a share or part loan to increase your experience or get some work at the yard in your spare time. Then look again at buying in a year or so. Try doing some exams too to make sure your knowledge is up to scratch, investigate the stage one exam or horse owners certificate. 

I've been riding 20 odd years and I'm debating whether buying a five year old is too much to take on, with help from an instructor. 

You will find people who have made it work, but they are exceptions, and they probable had lots of help and a few bruises along the way. Give yourself a chance to enjoy it, gain experience and  then buy a schoolmaster.


----------



## Hippona (9 November 2009)

QR....depends on the combo I suppose...but in general I think it could be a recepie for disaster...

I know of a girl who is on her 3rd horse in a year...she is very novicey but of the sort who will not take advice or instruction....knows it all. Parents buy her young green horses...because they are cheaper than school masters or older experienced horses.

Dreadful shame for the 2 horses she has already ruined....and there was nothing wrong with them, they just needed a firm consistent hand and leadership...which she couldn't give and neither could her parents as they are  not horsey.


----------



## natalia (9 November 2009)

Depends on the horse and your attitude. Don't discount the horse due to age, i've met terrible 15 yr olds! Try it, then decide if you like it if you are prepared for lots of lessons (and i mean more than 1 a week) and also if you are happy for a more experienced rider to stay riding him once or twice  a week to keep his schooling up. We have clients on our yard who do this and because they are carefully managed, they have sucessful partnerships with young horses whilst being quite novice themselves.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (9 November 2009)

sorry, another 'no' here...

... get yourself something that you can have fun on without worrying. something you can get straight from the field, tack up and go for a canter with your friends. or something you can point at a jump, and know they will do their best to get you over in one piece. and something that has been to shows without freaking out. 

owning your first horse is sooooo much fun, so make the most of it. later on down the line, find something you can 'bring on'... just ENJOY! cos it's a very expensive hobby if you're not enjoying yourself! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 trust me


----------



## golddustsara (9 November 2009)

A definitive no from me too I'm afraid. I wouldn't class myself as a novice or experienced rider (somewhere in the middle) but didn't consider buying a green horse for my first buy despite loaning and bringing on a native youngster as my loan horse for 2 years. I now have an 18yo warmblood with a pile of BE points and BSJA winnings. Why not consider an older schoolmaster who could teach you? Believe me they can teach you! I thought I was relatively competant but turns out my riding needs lots of improvement after riding my warmblood  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ok so you're not going to get years and years out of a veteran but you could say that about any horse who could get an injury etc.


----------



## M_G (9 November 2009)

If they have a good support network and dont believe they are better than they are then I dont see why not


----------



## BobbyMondeo (9 November 2009)

I bought a 5yo and 4yo and i wouldnt call myself a novice when i bought them but i didnt have much experience with bringing on young horses but we have learnt together and its been great fun. I dont see why a novice cant have ayoung horse if they are sensible and the rider is willing to put some hard work in. Everyone has got to start somewhere when i comes to youngsters.


----------



## Booboos (9 November 2009)

Another definate no from me I am afraid. Although there will always be the exception, the chances of stumbling across that exception are tiny, the chances of having a horrible time in an unsuitable partneship are huge.

The school horses that you will be used to will be by far the calmest horses you are ever likely to come accross and they will be in full time, frequent work. By comparison your horse will get ridden 5-6 times a week if you work really hard at it. You need a horse that has been out there, done everything, has a good temperament and is suited to a less demanding workload. If I were you I would be looking for a horse suitable for a novice (I don't mean to demean your abilities, but I would take the term 'suitable for a novice' to describe the kind of reliable horse you would want) at least 10 years old.


----------



## Sessie (9 November 2009)

Ok, so i am a novice owner that ended up with a green horse.

I have had him nearly 7 months now. He was rising 7 when i got him. We have had a few ups and downs (me coming off him 5 times so far 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). I have a great support network and a good riding instructor which makes the situation manageable. 

But nothing is ever straight forward with him. I cant just get him tacked up and take him down the lane as he doesn't have the confidence to hack out alone. I have to judge everything on a day to day basis how he is going to react as he has bolted with me (when we were attempting to hack out alone) and he does spook. He has also obviously always got his own way in the past, so i have that to contend with.

Saying that, the progress we have made i am happy with. He wouldn't go in front when i first had him, he'd spin and i could not get him to move forward sometimes resulting in him running up vertical banks. Now he will go in front most of the way and if he tries to spin i can usually push him on no problems. A lot more things have progressed and he is finding confidence in me and i am learning from knowledgeable people how to push him through his issues. 

Would i buy him again if i could go back. Probably not. I am not out doing the things a new rider should be doing. Instead i am learning how to sit to spooks and try and instil confidence in a nervy unsure horse. Saying that i love him to pieces (most days) and wouldn't sell him unless my riding instructor or others thought it wasn't working for his sake.

But it is a big chunk of your life having a horse, take your time and make sure you can pick one you can go out and enjoy having fun with.


----------



## Vicki1986 (9 November 2009)

No. 

Seen it end in tears loads of times. Horse usually gets sold after a while when the reality of the situation sets in and buy something more experienced.


----------



## bushbaby28 (9 November 2009)

young horses doesn't HAVE to mean green horse. 

we brought our 5 year old cob cross 2 years ago. He had been over from ireland for 3 months and just chucked in a school. My mum was quite novice (but could walk, trot canter and ride in balance) but he was so safe and sensible and willing they've both learnt so much. we had lessons every week and i schooled him for her too but to be perfectly honest he always went better with her and never put a foot wrong!! 

2 years on he's still as sane as sensible as ever but is very responsive, forward, polite and well manered. in his last dressage test he got 67%. 

Novice riders don't have the hang ups and bad habbits more experienced riders do and are on the whole better owners than people who THINK they are great when they aren't.


----------



## chaps89 (9 November 2009)

My mum bought a just backed 4 year old arab as her first horse, she had been riding on off since her teens (so for over 20 years) but never had her own. Green + green definitely = black &amp; blue for them but 11 years later she's still got her, it worked out ok but I don't think she'd recommend it or do it again!

Personally I think it depends on the horse. I used to ride a 5 year old tb x welsh who was more sensible (even when presented with new/scarey situations he was totally unphased) than my 13 year old welsh. Yes he was 5 and still a baby but he was alot safer/better behaved than my own boy. He was just green in so much as he needed schooling and taking out and about, nothing silly or dangerous.
With good backup from YO/instructor and the right horse, it could work, just be wary and don't over estimate yourself/your abilities. It will most likely be alot of hard work and you may well not be out competing straight away so prepare yourself that if you do go for it, it may not be the easy route and a schoolmaster/been there, done that type may suit you better.

Could your instructor go with you? She'll be able to size up the horse and she knows your abilities so could give good insight if she thinks it will work or not.


----------



## Burnttoast (9 November 2009)

I've never seen it end up well - even if things settle down there always seem to be issues that remain that might not have transpired in the first place had the horse been more suitable.

And it's not necessarily to do with age, either the rider or the horse. Someone I know started in her 40s and rode for a couple of years in a RS before she was sold a very unsuitable 8yo who was really quite wilful and ungenuine, although he was very sweet in the stable; she isn't temperamentally suited to him at all as she wants to love him and isn't able to give him firm consistent handling. She then took pity (with a more experienced friend) on a 12yo basket-case who is quite a nice horse now with consistent handling from said friend, but who dumps her on a regular basis and has wrecked her confidence - because he knows she's nervous and is not the kind of horse to help you out (not his fault, I hasten to add - he takes his confidence from his rider to an enormous degree).

It seems to me that it's either a minor disaster or a big one, but I can't see why anyone would want to put themselves in the path of such potential problems when there are nice sane horses that have seen plenty of the world out there already; I've ridden all sorts over the last 30 years but I've never owned my own and even now I would hesitate to take on a green horse without decent back-up.


----------



## Snowysadude (9 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Even if the horse appears lovely and calm now, that is going to be mainly down to professional and consistnent handling by its current owners. You can't guarantee it will stay that way as a young horse having to cope with novicey mistakes.

[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree also, there is a 5yr old on our yard with a novice owner, and although he is a saint 99.9% of the time for such a young horse he did have a moment the other day and buck his owner off (never bucked/reared or anything before) - she now has a broken pelvis in two places so will be out of riding for a long time..

I strongly advise against buying a young horse as your first horse and as a novice as they have not yet learnt what is and is not acceptable when being ridden, and although may have the perfect tempremant when you get them as they grow up they will start firing a lot of questions mosnt novicesd (and a lot of more advanced riders) just cant answer!


----------



## sarahHugo (9 November 2009)

Quote :- 'Novice riders don't have the hang ups and bad habbits more experienced riders do and are on the whole better owners than people who THINK they are great when they aren't'

I agree with that totally Draytons Barney


----------



## LouBerry (9 November 2009)

I think it really does depend on the combination and the learning network you have. 

I bought a 6 year old as a novice. I also said the "we'll learn together" line too. And soon learnt my lesson. I threw myself in at the deep end and struggled for the first two years. Luckily i'm a stubborn sod and came out okay (with many falls, bruises etc) but i'd not recommend it to anybody. I learnt the hard way how to do things and handle a youngster, not ideal. 
Six years later i bought another 6 year old, this time one who i knew was even tempered and whilst green is so willing to learn and try. But the only reason i did this is because for the last two years i've been riding younger horses, learning about them, their schooling and how to handle them at a proper yard. I'm a bit more experienced and level headed than i was back then. 

I've seen too many people buy young horses and overhorse themselves and not give that horse a good start or education and also scare the hell out of themselves. 

Although saying that i do believe that you can get good, dependable, young horses. I know a few but then they've all had good starts in life and the people owning them have a very good network of instructors, experienced friends around them. 

I just think the problem is people don't always realise how much extra work a young horse is and how much extra work is needed with trust and education.


----------



## bex1984 (9 November 2009)

I really think it depends on the horse. Murphy was 7 when I bought him, so not a youngster, but he had pretty much no schooling (other than stop and go, which didn't always happen either!), and 'didn't do jumping'. It is without doubt doubly hard trying to learn new things together BUT Murphy is, and always has been, exceptionally safe, sane and forgiving, and we have made loads of progress, all be it very slowly! 

However, i have seen it end in disaster with less laid back horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So TBH, unless the horse is so laid back he is virtually horizontal, I would say don't do it. It's not just the riding, it's the day to day handling too. Maybe start with a horse on part-loan too? It's a great way to get started on ownership


----------



## Flame_ (9 November 2009)

QR

Sometimes, yes. IMO type and temperament are more important than age. If a horse has a screw loose at five, chances are it will still be loose at 15. As long as its properly broken and not sharp or sensitive, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Theresa_F (9 November 2009)

Not impossible but not recommended.

I bought Chancer as a yearling after having horses for over 30 years since I was a child and I have ridden since a toddler.

He has never been any trouble, lovely gypsy cob temperament and has taught me lots.  However, I have had instruction all the way (lessons every week and also helped with his backing and schooling) and had anything I was not 110% confident that I could do with him was first done by the instructors and I then took over.

Realistically it will be cheaper for you to get an older horse that you can get out and have fun with quickly and continue with lessons on your horse and not a riding school horse.  The alternative is  buy a young green one that will need to be schooled for you and also for you to have lessons on, and you will still need lessons on an experience horse for jumping etc.  The youngster will probably deck you a few times and there is the potential for it to go very wrong.

Finally if you get the wrong 5 year old, it will be a disaster, Chancer is a saint, he could be ridden by a confident novice and could give basic lessons, but he is still learning and on occasion needs the rider to give him confidence.  My other 5 year old, Fleur when her blood was up was enough to scare the pants off even professional riders and would  have probably injured a novice rider, even though she was a lovely temperament, just a very difficult and quirky sportshorse to get on.

Think carefully and either wait longer and improve your riding and your stable skills or get something that you can have fun on and learn with that will more easily tolerate your mistakes (which you will make, we all did and still do).  Good luck.


----------



## wench (9 November 2009)

I bought my (first) horse, four years ago. He was an 8 yo 16.3 tb, and I had only ridden riding school nags.

However, he is increadibly laid back, and it also helped that it was in the middle of winter, and he was a bit thin, hadn't done much work, so was very quiet. He is also kept at a riding school so got work on working livery.

I think I got lucky!


----------



## bushbaby28 (9 November 2009)

i suppose ultimately it depends on what the person wants to do. If they just want to hack and have a general play in the school, a lot of sane, sensible, level headed 5 year olds can do that and may have been there and done it already. 

however, if you want to go on to jump or do few dressage comps you need to know how the movements feel and how to do that on a schoolmaster first.


----------



## BeckyD (9 November 2009)

It can be difficult.  I'm not desperately experienced and bought a 4-y-o, which could have gone desperately wrong.  I was lucky that I found a fairly easy horse to have, and that I'm not scared of him when he does throw his toys out of the pram.  But I have to say that having done it once, I'm wary of doing it again as I don't think I'd be lucky enough to find such an easy horse again.  And, even though he's "easy" I have still made lots of mistakes with him because I just didn't know any better (i.e. allowing inconsistency in the contact when I shouldn't have let him get away with it).


----------



## rustyrider (9 November 2009)

i brought Rusty 18months ago when he was 5 years old and very green.  he was my first horse. i had lots of help from my YO who helped me to figure out the right rate of progress for him, schooled him for me and taught us together.  it's been a slow process, and frustrating at times, but i wouldn't swap him for the world. i guess, like with any horse, we have built up an amazing bond and i know exactly what he's going to do 2sec before he does it

he is on field rest at the moment after a trailer accident and i am riding other horses for the first time in 18months.  i was amazed at how much i had learnt from him!  thankfully he's on the mend because i'm missing him hugely

i think you will be fine so long as you pick the right horse (something steady and sensible), get plenty of support (my YO was amazing), and are patient (it took me ages to build up the right muscles to get the lazy monkey moving!!! and it takes a while for us to learn new things together).


----------



## alsxx (9 November 2009)

I think it depends on the definition of novice, and also on the individual horse, as well as the support available. 

I only ever had youngsters as a child. When I was very young my first pony was a little section A mare, followed by an unbroken section A gelding - he was sent away to be broken but I went over and backed him - the next pony I had was the same...all before the age of 9 years old. Of course I had my mum who was experienced, but I think it actually did me the world of good, I can honestly say I am happy to get on and ride anything now, and to be fair throughout the years I have had some real sh*ts!!


----------



## Mahoganybay (9 November 2009)

I too would say no, having had a schoolmistress for the last 8 years of her life (she was pts 2 years ago in May age 30) i made the mistake of buying a 'green' 5 year old.

We are still having 'issues' but getting there 2 years later and i have come off more times than i care to mention, along with numerous confidence issues.

I dont regret buying my youngster, but if i could go back in time, i would not have bought her really and opted for another school mistress/master.


----------



## Whizzon (9 November 2009)

sorry no - difficulties nearly always arise with youngsters and if care isnt taken they end up labled as problem horses... often in a downward spiral to destruction , horse sales or the like...

A french survery showed that 66.7% of all horses going for slaughter are under the age of 7 years old and are there for behavioural problems.

obviously down to our handling and riding - get a schoolmaster and have fun!!! - you will still learn loads in relative safety.

NB on a personal basis a recent remedial horse was presented to me by green owner, a mother and daughter - the horse(5yrs old) bolted, when I asked how many times this had happened I was told 45 times...the horse hasnt got a chance with them! and they havent got the ability to turn things around...very, very sad he is now labeled as dangerous and a problem and rightly so he is offering very dangerous learned behaviour.   But it didnt start out like this... 

I am not saying anyone here is like this but it highlights how easy it is to get in a pickle with a youngster when you are inexperianced!


----------



## Natch (9 November 2009)

Tentatively yes, I would (and have). I have seen a fair share of both success and unsuccessful stories, and they typically follow a pattern. The success stories:

Had a genuinely knowledgeable person who helped to decide to buy the horse, talked through the costs and commitments involved, and had contacts so could help with a transport company and finding the first yard/tack etc.

Had knowledgeable and helpful people around them on a day to day basis who can advise you on everything. Mine was a good YO who was used to a RS, teens and their first horses, and an instructor.

Kept their horses at livery, NOT in a field or at home

Had regular lessons


----------



## Sol (9 November 2009)

I'd been riding 5yrs when I got my first pony - however only at riding schools and the type of stuff was ridiculously basic :/ 
My first pony was 9yo, but a complete nutcase. Had no saddle and only a snaffle bridle for weeks when we got him, and he used to buck, spook and bolt, and had never been schooled.... that could have ended in disaster but somehow didn't  I was confident enough to stick with him - and as my mother constantly pointed out, who else would have him?! Now, I'd happily jump on him bareback &amp; bridleless, though he still doesn't school 
It taught me a lot, and made me a much better and more determined rider. Though it could have easily stopped me from wanting to ride - or worse, I could have been seriously injured considering how often I came off! 

I think it takes a combination of the right person and right horse - ages regardless.


----------



## chestnut cob (9 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
When you say novicey though, how novicey? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have learnt to walk, trot and canter with the riding school. out on my friend's horse have sat through a few bucks and a 'bolt/gallop' - it was a bit of a laugh (I did ride when I was a kid) but I am not keen to have a horse that habitually bucks or spooks off.

I value all your comments - not looking like such a good idea so far.

Holly B 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, terrible idea IMHO.  Get an older schoolmaster type that can teach you the ropes.  A 5yo needs guidance from you and if you are nervous or unsure, it will most likely all end in tears.  Sorry to be blunt, hope you find the horse for you.


----------



## HollyB66 (9 November 2009)

Thank you all for your advice, I did think I would get both sides.

You've given me a lot of food for thought, and I doubt I will buy this particular horse.

No doubt in a few days time I will be posting about another possibility.

I've got a lovely yard sorted and the owner is really supportive. So, I know when I finally take the plunge I will have a great time - if I get it right.

Thanks again Holly B


----------



## mimbulator (9 November 2009)

I have been riding for about 8 years and went out to get myself a horse of my own . I couldn't afford a "ready made" horse so got a 5 mnth old filly. I had previously never had any dealings with youngsters,so really a untouched youngster was a little extreme, but with help from my mum (who had her old lad from birth) and others off the yard and a lot of luck, she is now a well manered, huge (17.1) 3 and a half year old who has just started to pick up collected canter (after taking it very slowly). i can trust her with children and complete novices (on the ground as she can still be enthusiastic when being ridden). I would not do it with another though, i dont think i would be so succesfull again with another youngster as she has the best temperament and will let you do anything. However i would not tell someone not to buy a green horse, just to tread very carefully and never be afraid to admit you need help as they're not always easy.


----------



## tabithakat64 (9 November 2009)

Riding school horses are usually very quiet and push button and completely different from most leisure horses.

It is possible with a very quiet, laid back horse and weekly lessons, professional help on hand daily and somebody to help ride through any ridden problems that a novice wouldn't be able to deal with that a novice rider and a green horse could form a good partnership given a lot of time and hard work.

I really wouldn't recommend it though and if I were you I'd look for an older horse that has provern he/she is capable of everything you will want to do and is suitable for a novice rider, even then you are likely to need lots of help and regular lessons.


----------



## Elizabethandtia1 (26 February 2019)

Ive gone to trail a horse today. 8 rising 9. Had a foal 18 months ago and been out of work for a year. Been brought back into work. Jumped amazing today except one jump with barrale next to it which spooked her out a little. She did jump it but it was something she didnt see before. The owner said shes green but not in the sense of ridden work but in the sense that she hasn't seen alot as shes been pregnant. I dont want anything that will help me out. I want something challenging and fun. I'm not a novice ride and have got experience. Any advice? Second trail or no?


----------



## milliepops (26 February 2019)

Elizabeth, it might be best to get relevant replies if you start your own thread, as this one is 10 years old.


----------

